# More Avatars of cute kittens, puppies and BUNNIES!



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2004)

Could you, would you pretty please consider making some more kitten avatars as well as making puppy and bunny avatars? 
*insert puppy-dog eyes here*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

Kirinke, I can't help you on their part but if your have something in mind I don't mind trimming it up and tossing it on my web space for you.  (Avatars don't take up that much room and I'm not charged by bandwidth.)

You need a relatively small photo, or a big photo with a relatively small <insert cute object> but besides that its really simple.  My email is in my profile if you’re interested.   

Edit: Holding Avatars goes for anyone...  Just make the email subject very apparent or it will probably not get open up.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2004)

whoot! I'll do it! lol thankies!


----------



## hong (Feb 9, 2004)

Kittens suck.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Kittens suck.




You forgot the "iykwimaityd"...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 9, 2004)

You're making me reconsider my views on corporal punishment.....


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Kittens suck.




weellll duuuh. kitties drink mommy-cat's milk. so of course they suck. That's what you better mean. or or or.... I'll sic my dire bunny on you!


----------



## Chacal (Feb 10, 2004)

[Edit]Nevermind ... hong's user title is changing too fast...[/edit]

Chacal


----------

